
MyPost.io: My Post, My Content - mattbgates
http://mypost.io/
======
brudgers
For me, it worked as advertised: [http://mypost.io/post/a-simple-
page](http://mypost.io/post/a-simple-page)

------
mattbgates
thank you brudgers! it was meant for the very basic/simple and the advanced!
if you want a basic post, you can put one up! But you can get even more
creative with it and design your own templates. it was meant to be a skeleton.

